# Direct memory access (DMA) er slått av

## pider

Har nettopp skiftet til kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r4 og får en feilmelding opp når jeg starter at "Direct memory access (DMA) er slått av." Jeg har kompilert kernelen med DMA og forstår ikke hvorfor den ikke virker. 

Effekten av dette er ihvertfall at pc'en er fryktelig treig og det tar 40 min å brenne en CD mot ca 7 min tidligere.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

